# My best friend didn't show up to go out for my birthday



## ItsAng (Feb 4, 2015)

So I had planned with a few friends for months to go out for my 21st birthday. My best friend of 14 years didn't even show up or bother saying she wasn't coming & she didn't even tell me happy birthday either. She also did this to one of our other friends too. Now her birthday is coming up in two weeks and she wants me to go out with her in the afternoon and our other two friends out to a few different places which are like 30 minutes away from where we live and she wants me to be the one driving them around. I have a party to go to that same night that I already paid for my ticket to go and she even rudely told me to see if I can skip going or leave early so I can go back out with her again that night. I really want to go just because I never get to go out and because I don't have that many friends but then at the same time I don't want to because of how she treated me. What should I do? Should I say something to her about this? Is she being rude or am I just overreacting?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dont drive her around if she could not go to yours why go to hers


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

You should definitely say something, though start by asking her for an explanation


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

ItsAng said:


> So I had planned with a few friends for months to go out for my 21st birthday. My best friend of 14 years didn't even show up or bother saying she wasn't coming & she didn't even tell me happy birthday either.


Are you going to ask her for an explanation for why she so rudely ignored you on your birthday? Clearly she was not in an accident and is ok. What are the details to this? If my best friend did that to me I'd be like What's Up with That?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Did she forget it was your birthday? That's understandable. Otherwise that sucks. 

I would go. It's better to have crap friends than none at all.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't bother going, try finding other people to hang out with, **** this so called friend


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> I I would go. It's better to have crap friends than none at all.


I'd disagree. If she doesn't have a valid reason for what she did she really isn't someone I'd care to call a friend. Accepting anybody regardless of how awful they might be merely because you're lonely is just begging for someone to take advantage of you.


----------



## USAS (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't make friends easily so when I have one I tend to keep them for life. However, I had to cut off a friendship because she was very selfish. She would always be late, cancel last minute making up stupid excuses. I remember once for my birthday I waited outside for her for like 45 minutes outside a restaurant. Finally I saw her strolling towards me ever so slowly and when she finally showed up she wasn't even apologetic. She had missed her train and her cell died. Well, if that was the fifth time that happened to her then fine but I can't count the times she left me waiting or blew me off. I finally one day just had enough. Honestly my life is better without her. I hope your case isn't extreme as mine. Have self-respect and don't let others treat you like an after-thought.


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

It sounds to me that the main reason she wants you to come is because she basically wants you to be her driver. She seems really selfish.
I think you should just go to your party, don't cancel your plans for her. She didn't even bother to send you a text on your birthday.


----------



## USAS (Apr 17, 2015)

I have more than one friendship now looking back because I had a car and it was convenient for them. Oh well lesson learned. Will try to never let that happen again.


----------

